# Tecumseh blowing oil out breather



## cochran51

I have an ariens 6HP snow thrower that is blowing small amounts of oil out of the breather whenever I use it. It is NOT overfilled with oil. Is this rings or something a bit more benign? It runs fine, starts fine and appears to have good compression. Power is good/adequate. It doesn't blow a lot out its just that I notice oil dripping down on the frame of the snow thrower and on to the floor each time I use it. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## philgood0316

If you have tipped your equipment you may have got gas in with your oil and it may just be hard to see and appear that it is not overfilled when actually it is I would try removing the gas and oil and replacing with fresh to see if a easy fix like that would take care of your problem. I hope this helps.


----------



## cochran51

Thanks for taking the time to reply. Well, I just changed the oil and put new gas in it just a couple weeks ago. I went out and re-checked some things just to make sure after your comment: There is no gas in the oil, no gas smell at all. It is not overfilled with oil. I have not tipped the unit up, back or side to side since the oil/gas change.

Anyone else have a guess. I have run out of them. The only thing I can think of is that I am developing a lot more than normal crankcase pressure during operation. Other than that, I don't have a clue that is why the question was posed here.


----------



## dehrhardt

Check to see that the small drain hole at the back of the breather assembly is not clogged, as this can cause what you're describing. FYI, it should be at the bottom of the assembly in case anyone has been in there before.

Good Luck!


----------



## chuck_thehammer

most small engines will do this IF for some reason the max speed adjustment has moved... try using it with the speed control at 90 % not at max.. see if it stops the oil.

Chuck


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

check the pvc valve, its on the engine block same side as the carb, the valve in it may be broke off or just bad and letting oil get into the breather which will drip out of the breather when its off..


----------



## cochran51

Guess I never knew these engines had a PCV valve. I'll see if I can find it tomorrow. Any hints as to what it looks like. I have a Tech. manual, I'll see if they list a PCV valve. That is a new one to me. 

On another note, one of the previous replies stated it might be because I am increasing the max. RPM's. This is very possible. I do have it set up a bit from what I am sure is "factory settings". Without a tach I am only guessing but I've got a pretty good ear and I know I am exceeding the suggested max RPM's on this motor at times. Not for long periods mind you, just when I go into deep snow and then come out of it, I will get an RPM surge before I manually back it down. I have it set this way. It gives me better HP under heavy load. Quite noticably, I might add. If I leave the governor back down where it was (likely should be) it won't take on snow drifts but with it where it is now, no problem. She plows right thru the white stuff. I didn't know that over reving the motor can cause it to blow oil out the breather. It does seem to "give up" the oil after I shut it down. I really don't notice it actually blowing it out while running. There is just a small puddle or oil spot on the garage floor after usage and you can follow the trail directly to the breather.


----------



## bustedpiecesrc

cochran51 said:


> Guess I never knew these engines had a PCV valve. I'll see if I can find it tomorrow. Any hints as to what it looks like. I have a Tech. manual, I'll see if they list a PCV valve. That is a new one to me.


 its on the block, the same side as the carb and has a black rubber elbow on it going up to the breather...


----------



## 30yearTech

It's not actually called a PCV valve on your engine. It will be referred to as the breather or oil breather. Make sure your engine is not overfull of oil, as this will also cause oil to drip out of the breather.


----------



## cochran51

Oh, he means the breather! Yes, I am well aware of the breather, that is where the oil is coming from!! Anyway, this weekend I had a chance to pull the breather off. I had a hard time finding the small oil draining hole. It was tucked into a corner of the breather unit and very small. It didn't seemed plugged but I cleaned everything up with carb cleaner and when I went to install it, I realized that it had been put in with this hole on one of the top corners. There is no way it would drain any oil in that position. So, I repositioned it so that the hole was on one of the bottom corners (turned 180 degrees from the way it was in there when I took it apart). We don't have snow so I don't know if this solved my problem but I am betting it did. I will let you know after I run it again. Thanks to all for your input and brainstorming. JOHN


----------

